# US New England Rabbit Rescues



## Leaf

Maine:

Animal Refuge League

Animal Welfare Society



Vermont:



New Hampshire:

New Hampshire ASPCA Rabbit Listings



Massachusetts:

House Rabbit Network

MSPCA Angell

HopLine



Connecticut:

Cotton Tail Rabbit Rescue

3 Bunnies Rabbit Rescue



Rhode Island:

Sweet Binks


----------



## pOker

These are the CT locations that occasionally have rabbits but sometimes dont But they do all accept rabbits.

3 Bunnies Rabbit Rescue, East Hartford, CT
(Covering southern New England - Connecticut, Massachusetts and Rhode Island)
www.3bunnies.org

Brandees Bunch, Stratford, CT
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/CT251.html

CT Humane Society, Newington, CT
www.cthumane.org

CottonTail Rabbit Rescue, Northford, CT
(massie777-president of rescue and member of RO)
www.cottontailrescue.weebly.com

The Critter Connection, Durham, CT
www.CTGuineaPigRescue.org

Hop A Long Hollow, Norwalk, CT
www.hopalonghollow.org

House Rabbit Connection, Springfield, MA
(Covering southern New England - Connecticut, Massachusetts and Rhode Island)
www.hopline.org


Rabbit Allies, Norwalk, CT


----------



## pOker

Vermont Rabbit Resources, St.Albans, VT

This is the only one in Vermont


----------

